# 2 dogs got their BH today



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

It wasn't pretty or what I consider up to my standards/expectations, or their capabilities. But, Athena and Rosko both got their BH's today. 
Man what a difference it is on trial day. Everyone who has titled a dog has my respect.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Very nice, congrats!


----------



## Pirates Lair (Aug 9, 2011)

cdwoodcox said:


> It wasn't pretty or what I consider up to my standards/expectations, or their capabilities. But, Athena and Rosko both got their BH's today.
> Man what a difference it is on trial day. Everyone who has titled a dog has my respect.



Congratulations! 


Kim


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Congrats!!!!

They sure do ramp up on trial day, don't they? lol


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats on the BH's! I so wanted to go to the trial, but had to work.
yea, trialing is named that for a reason!


----------



## tim_s_adams (Aug 9, 2017)

Congratulations! It's amazing how much different test day can be from practice.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Jax08 said:


> Congrats!!!!
> 
> They sure do ramp up on trial day, don't they? lol


 They were both off big time. Sniffing, not focusing, I was surprised I passed.
I didn't think I would be nervous but I was. I think they picked up on that. Plus about 3 weeks ago, I got the bright idea that I would stop rewarding on the field and only reward after the routine. At that time I also added some slight collar corrections for not focusing. I think that may have been premature. So I am gonna back up a bit and reward like crazy when heeling.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

cdwoodcox said:


> They were both off big time. Sniffing, not focusing, I was surprised I passed.
> I didn't think I would be nervous but I was. I think they picked up on that. Plus about 3 weeks ago, I got the bright idea that I would stop rewarding on the field and only reward after the routine. At that time I also added some slight collar corrections for not focusing. I think that may have been premature. So I am gonna back up a bit and reward like crazy when heeling.


I was coached to reward at certain points in the pattern if pattern training....dog anticipates reward during those points and gets more excited. It does depend on the dog of course. But my coach is very successful in most every dog/type he works with so it does help. 
I seldom pattern trained however. But did try to reward at key points in our training. If the dog anticipates and it doesn't come, then the dog is going to be 'on' to get that reward at the next point. As it goes on, the dog will not flatten but ramp up to see the next reward point. 
Then after your exercise is completed, the praise alone is enough for the dog.


----------



## cliffson1 (Sep 2, 2006)

Respect?


----------



## Sunsilver (Apr 8, 2014)

I'm preparing to do the BH on the 14th of October, so I can SOOoo related to this!

Have seen a friend totally blow the BH because she was so nervous, her dog was totally freaked out by her. Yes, they CAN read our emotions...never doubt it!

Congratulations to you and your dog!

And yeah, it gets really difficult when you have to start eliminating the rewards when you're prepping for the trial!


----------



## kelbonc (Aug 25, 2014)

Congratulations!!


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Congratulations! Great photo Apollo and Athena look very proud!


----------



## Nagi (Jan 6, 2017)

Congratulations  ?


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Congratulations! Taking two dogs thru has to be a bit more challenging, nice work!


----------



## WIBackpacker (Jan 9, 2014)

Congratulations! Trial atmosphere can be quite the experience... glad all your work is paying off!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Congratulations. I would say it gets easier, but............ LOL It does.


----------



## GypsyGhost (Dec 29, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## Heartandsoul (Jan 5, 2012)

Congratulations! They look so proud in that pic and mirroring how your felt as the pic was taken.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Thank you all for the congratulations. Today was a very different mindset with training. Going through a trial really shows the weaknesses "plural" in your training.


----------



## astrovan2487 (May 29, 2014)

Great job! That is hard work trailing one dog and you did it with two, had to be very difficult. Getting a BH is just the beginning but a huge accomplishment too.


----------



## San (Mar 22, 2012)

Congratulations!!!


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

astrovan2487 said:


> Great job! That is hard work trailing one dog and you did it with two, had to be very difficult. Getting a BH is just the beginning but a huge accomplishment too.


Thanks. It was a lot of work. I also train my third dog Apollo the same as Athena and Rosko. He only works at home though. He gets too nervous /scared to trial. But his obedience is just as good. There was only 4 dogs doing BH yesterday so I trialed one dog. Crated her and immediately brought Rosko out to take him through the routine. Doing one BH routine seems long add a second immediately after it seems really long.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

Do you have to be a member of a club to do the bh?


----------



## thegooseman90 (Feb 24, 2017)

Congrats on the BH! You may have already mentioned it but if not what was the toughest part of the routine for you?



Nigel said:


> Do you have to be a member of a club to do the bh?


Yes but if you don't have a club close enough to train look for one that allows paper members. Meaning you're a member on paper but don't come to the club to train. It has to be in the same region as your trial tho. this is info from my club in Florida so don't take it as 100% fact as it may only pertain to my area.


----------



## mspiker03 (Dec 7, 2006)

Nigel said:


> Do you have to be a member of a club to do the bh?



No you do not have to be a member of a club. To do the bh I had to be a member of USCA, but was not a member of any club.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

thegooseman90 said:


> Congrats on the BH! You may have already mentioned it but if not what was the toughest part of the routine for you?


The toughest part for me was not being able to verbally or physically correct anything. In training you can correct. Trial day you have to just roll with it.


----------

